# Litter pan idea



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Jeremiah kept using his corner litter box to dig and play in. Then I discovered that he liked to "use the toilet" in the opposite corner, right beside , under and around his wheel. I put paper towels there, hoping that he'd continueusing that area as his toilet. He did, but he also burrowed under the paper towels, played with them and moved them away from the corner. That's when the "light bulb" went on, and I discovered an easy, inexpensive way to have a litter PAN in that corner without losing space.
I bought a set of two disposable aluminum cookie sheets and a package of 14 puppy housebreaking pads. (all together a $6 investment) By taping the housebreaking pad to the aluminum sheet, it all stays in place. The litter pan fits nicely under the wheel, and........ here's the great part....... Jeremiah uses it almost exclusively to not only poo but to pee!!! Yeah, occasionally I find a little poo somewhere, but almost never. He doesn't burrow under the pan, and it stays put until I change it out. By having two pans, i have one always ready so daily I simply pull one out, put the other in, toss the used puppy pad in the garbage and put on a new pad for the next days change out.
Sorry this is so long, but i wanted to share it with everyone in case someone else is looking for an easy litter box alternative. (pics soon)


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Here are the promised pics. Please forgive the dirty litter pan and wheel, but they are both proof that Jeremiah uses his pan and even doesn't poo as much on his wheel as he used to.


----------

